# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  HELP - Cherche GROSSES erreurs de code pour amuser mes collgues dveloppeurs

## Avy06

Coucou tous  ::D: 

Je voudrais offrir 2 drles de mug personnaliss  mes collgues dveloppeurs pour Nol (1 front et 1 back). J'ai notamment dcid d'y inscrire des erreurs de code tellement grosses qu'elles en deviendraient drles, ou pourquoi pas des blagues codes qu'ils comprendraient. Le hic ? Je n'y connais rien, j'ai tt un peu de html et css mais c'est tout. 
Alors voil, j'ai besoin de vous !
Je suis preneuse de toutes vos suggestions et s'il y en a, si je puis dire, qui sont plutt front que back dites-moi, je les mettrai sur la tasse de l'un plutt que de l'autre. 

Un grand merci d'avance et bon weekend  tous !  ::zoubi::

----------


## Sunchaser

Salut,
Pur hasard surement ... vraiment? Je ne sais pas. Mais en tout cas, lorsque l'on regarde depuis la page principale du forum, comme le titre est tronqu, on ne voit que "HELP - Cherche GROSSES"  ::mouarf:: 
Non, non, non   ::nono::  c'est pas le forum Jacquie et Michel ici, me suis-je dit.
Bien jou, a m'a fait marrer  :;):

----------


## Avy06

Ahahah mais noooon ! Pur hasard, vraiment ! 
Bon si a t'a fait rire tant mieux. Et qui sait, j'aurais peut-tre + de rponses  ::wink::

----------


## halaster08

> Je suis preneuse de toutes vos suggestions


Bonjour,

Je n'ai pas d'exemple prcis en tte mais tu trouveras peut tre ton bonheur dans le btisier https://www.developpez.net/forums/d4...uts-autorises/ ou dans les autres sujets pingl dans cette section

----------


## escartefigue

> Salut,
> Pur hasard surement ... vraiment? Je ne sais pas. Mais en tout cas, lorsque l'on regarde depuis la page principale du forum, comme le titre est tronqu, on ne voit que "HELP - Cherche GROSSES"


Sunchaser, avoue le, tu es une femme qui mesure 1,40m et pse 175 kg... et tu as senti le filon et paf te voil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Oppenheimer

Avy06,

 peu prs toutes les erreurs de code, ...qui puissent tenir sur 3 cm de haut et 4 cm de large, soit: ... peu prs aucune d'entre-elles, si ce n'est une erreur de dbutant de type boucle infinie.

Des messages d'avertissement incohrents de Windows XP auraient certainement la palme des meilleures blagues.

Cela dit, il y a un language de programmation portant bien son nom: *Brainwash*. La seule instruction pour afficher "Hello" y ressemble  du sanskrit. Mais je n'arrive pas  retrouver le rfrence  ce language (page wiki); si quelqu'un peu aider, ce serait cool.



> Salut,
> Pur hasard surement ... vraiment? Je ne sais pas. Mais en tout cas, lorsque l'on regarde depuis la page principale du forum, comme le titre est tronqu, on ne voit que "HELP - Cherche GROSSES" 
> Non, non, non   c'est pas le forum Jacquie et Michel ici, me suis-je dit.
> Bien jou, a m'a fait marrer


-Nul besoin d'aller chercher dans le code; en rseau, lorsque l'on a les donnes requises, mais pas encore le bon format pour la transmission, l'on doit complter par ce que l'on appelle des "bits de bourrage".

----------


## tatayo

Ce n'est pas plutt du BrainFuck ?
Il existait un site qui "comparait" (plus ou moins) tous les langages, en codant la chanson "99 bottles of beer", mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.
Au mieux j'ai un 404  ::(: 

Tatayo.

----------


## Oppenheimer

Oui, c'est a; merci Tatayo!

Avy06,

je pense que si vous voulez pater vos collgues informaticiens, vous pouvez leur imprimer a, sur leur tasse: 

-Le plus drle de tout, (mais j'ai pas vrifi), c'est que ce programme soit bel-et-bien correct!

N. B: J'ai remis en fichier texte, ci-joint, si jamais l'impression est via un site qui n'accepterait que du texte.HelloWorld_BrainFuck.txt

----------


## Avy06

Merci pour vos suggestions ! 
Ahah c'est un peu le sumrien du code,  vue d'oeil, cette histoire de brainfuck ! 
Je me suis contente de montages hideux pour les tasses de Nol mais je prends note pour les prochaines fois. J'utiliserai peut-tre le fichier txt pour le 1er avril, qui sait ! 

En attendant passez une belle semaine  ::):

----------


## theend10

Laisser l'utilisateur crire par exemple A/B=D   mme si il y a dpassement de mmoire sur A ou B le rsultat D sera faux, mme si il n'y a pas de dpassement  pour D.
C'est possible de faire ca sans erreur avec un type particuliers de compression pour compresser A et B, mme si il y a dpassement de mmoire pour A ou B est qui donne un rsultat vrai.

Ce genre d'erreur existe dans des formules de conception jusqu' a des supercalculateurs.

C'est pour ca le riche d'aujourd'hui ne gagne pas ca vie comme le riche d'hier avec ce genre d'erreur simple. ::mrgreen::

----------

